# New York City bike progrqam coming soon



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2013)

This a picture these will be up all over the city and great way to skip subway train.http://www.citibikenyc.com/?ef_id=UIAsWwAARp4wpmQu:20130424175219:s





$100 for membership for 1 year.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 25, 2013)

Won't it be more cost effective to just buy a decent used bike outright? Oh, then I guess all the hipsters would have to do there own maintenance...and there's that whole "dude where's my bike" theft issue. Oh well


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Won't it be more cost effective to just buy a decent used bike outright? Oh, then I guess all the hipsters would have to do there own maintenance...and there's that whole "dude where's my bike" theft issue. Oh well



Bike rack locks all bikes with code and key. This is good for commuters who can't bring bike in train Metro North during rush hour, so now on nice days I can hopefully skip the subway train and use people can use these bikes to get around. $5 dollar round trip on NYC subway train or $100 for year membership and I spend that in subway in a month.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 25, 2013)

Point taken ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2013)

http://a841-tfpweb.nyc.gov/bikeshare/


----------

